# DVD Drive won't read burned Data DVDs



## pagandead (Dec 23, 2007)

Hello, I am hoping someone can help me with this. I have an HP 840d and it seems to work fine except suddenly it will not read Data DVDs that are burned. It seems to read and write everything else fine. Also, after burning a new data dvd if I leave the disc in the drive it will read it fine. But if I eject the disc and reinsert it, it won't read.

This is a new problem and I have tried uninstalling it through device manager, resetting the BIOS and upgrading the firmware. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try uninstalling the upper and lower filters
scroll down to how here
http://support.microsoft.com/?scid=kb;en-us;314060&x=12&y=13#


----------



## pagandead (Dec 23, 2007)

I tried deleting the Lower and Upper Filters, but still have the same problem. Any other suggestions?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

put the disk in and press f5 and see if it reads it


----------



## pagandead (Dec 23, 2007)

That didn't work either. I've also tried to boot from the DVD which doesn't work either. Safe mode no go as well. What I don't understand is why it reads the disc directly after burning while it's still in the drive but not if I eject it.


----------



## pagandead (Dec 23, 2007)

Anyone else have an idea about this problem or is my drive just toast?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try a new 80 wire ide cable on the drive


----------

